# sleeve hitch:



## cburgess (Jul 27, 2004)

I bought a sleeve hitch on e-bay pt# 757-242351, $50. Now that I received it, it does not look like the correct one. I have a 2004 GT 5000. Does anyone know if I could still use this with a few modifications? Or am I better off looking for the right one & get rid of this? The frame did match up & the lift arm is on the opposite side as mine would need. Any Ideas? 

Could someone post some pictures of their sleeve hitch for a GT5000, I an interested in the pivot area & the lift link.


----------



## Topdj (Jun 9, 2004)

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3939


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

This is the same as Topdj's...the only thing missing is the bale and connector link, which I take off when not in use.

Show us a picture of your setup.


----------



## MGM (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is the hitch sold in 2003 same as Topdj's and Argee's. Topdj's put an electric actuator between the frame rails to lift his.
Nice job Topdj.

<img src="http://www.peanutsplace.com/mgm/GT5k/lug_rear2.jpg"><br><p>

Here is a link to a photo showing part of the old style rear lever hitch.

<a href="http://www.agri-fab.com/sleevehitch45_0265.html"> OLD STYLE REAR LEVER HITCH SHOWN AT AGRI-FAB"</a><br><p>

The new 2004 hitch operates much like the old rear lever except it is all mounted on a second rear plate that attaches over the one already on the tractor and is held in place with one bolt through the hitch pin hole. it is designed so when removed the entire sleeve hitch and it’s hardware is also removed and the rear of the tractor is clear to use other attachments like a bagger. you can see this model hitch over on Sears web site, it is the current one being sold today.

And going back to the 60's early 70's sears had a 3-point hitch system for the Sears Suburban model line of Garden Tractor.

Hope this helps you ID the one you have.

Bob


----------



## MR. T (Oct 3, 2004)

*sleeve hitch*

Sears currently has their sleeve hitch on sale for $99.00.I ordered mine yesterday.I forgot to tell them I had their Craftsman club card.Too late now I guess.


----------



## cburgess (Jul 27, 2004)

*upate*

The sleeve hitch I got off e-Bay had 99.9% what I need. I will attach a picture. I'm just not sure the pivot area will be strong enough. The old ebay style had a sub-frame that seam stronger than just the tractor frame. Can anyone tell me if they have bushings in the pivot area or just pins thru the arms into the frame?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: update*



> _Originally posted by cburgess _
> *The sleeve hitch I got off e-Bay had 99.9% what I need. I will attach a picture. I'm just not sure the pivot area will be strong enough. The old ebay style had a sub-frame that seam stronger than just the tractor frame. Can anyone tell me if they have bushings in the pivot area or just pins thru the arms into the frame? *


You would have to doing some serious long term pulling to wear out the drawbar pivot holes....I think you will be surprised how this configuration will hold up.


----------

